# How to "over ride" low water on washing machine?



## meanwhile

Sons bought washer for house, a GE Front Loader. It puts in so little water that they are having to use the double rinse cycle every time. Is there a way to "over ride" or do something...to cause more water in the wash and rinse cycles? The book says the washer "senses" the load and puts the water in that the machine things it needs. Would it work to toss in a pitcher of water when they load? Would that make the machine think more clothes where in there? Thank you for any suggestions.


----------



## NCLee

First, try cutting down on the amount of detergent used. Often, we use way too much when doing laundry. Even with the recommended amount, I've experimented with doing a second rinse (top loading washer) and it's been surprising how much suds the second rinse kicked up. That's often the cause of stiff/scratchy clothes when line dried. Too much detergent.

Lee


----------



## Dandish

I agree, cut waaaaay down on the detergent. I was shocked at how little water my front loader used when I first got it, and it took a while to adjust. Even with the HE detergents (you are using HE, right? They are low sudsing detergents) you use a lot less, and in my experience the clothes get cleaner. These new machines are made to be very efficient, that's a big part of their "glory" - less water use, less detergent use, etc. You washer probably has a self-clean or "tub clean" cycle, run that a few times to get the excess suds/detergent out, or maybe wash a load or two without adding any detergent, then proceed and cut way back.


----------



## TnMtngirl

In my top loader I can switch the water level button from large( after it fills) to small then back to large and it runs more water in.Hope this makes sense.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann

Use less than 1/2 of your normal amount of detergent. Liquid works best. I use 1/4 cup detergent for a full load. You should not see foaming suds in the window of the washer. 

I don't believe there is any way to override the water setting safely. You shouldn't need to. 

As was said, run a few loads thru without ANY detergent to get rid of the excess in your machine.


----------



## mamita

I also had a hard time realizing that I need just a smidge of liquid detergent now, but I agree that's the problem. just another reason the new front loaders are soooo efficient. it's so strange to see my clothes bouncing around in what looks like hardly any water, or detergent, yet they get sooooooooooooooo clean.


----------



## ozark mike

we have two top load machines... one we use outside and line dry...they have a setting on them that lets you control the water level...if we want more water, more than the large load setting, we turn that knob clockwise as far as it will go and it will keep filling as long as it is held...I don't know anything about front loaders... we went from 30 years with a wringer washer to a top load about 30 years ago...our first wringer was a kick start gas engine Maytag...mike


----------



## 7thswan

My bil said there is an adjustment on the back . I just hold the knob that controls size of wash, inbetween large and med. and it hits a place where I can add all the water I want. But i have to hold it exactly. Try it.


----------



## meanwhile

Thank you -- there is not any switch that says "large" or small load. We have tried changing from "heavy soil" or "light soil" etc. but that makes no difference either. We are not using too much soap....in fact...we always use only a tiny bit of soap. It is just that sometimes the boys get so muddy or dirty that it just seems like more water would help but there is no way we have found, so far, to put more water in there! I guess we will just have to keep using the 2nd rinse feature. 

Thanks.


----------



## NCLee

If the sensor is actually weighing the clothes, try soaking them (kid's clothing) in a bucket, then transfer them to the washer. They'll weight more, thus more water will automatically be added.

If the sensor uses some other method, this won't help. However, soaking the really dirty kids clothes may make it easier to clean them.

Just a thought that may help, since I'm confused about needing a second rinse. Normally that's just to get rid of the excess detergent and not for cleaning itself???

Lee


----------



## mom in oklahoma

Hi,
I also have a GE Front Loader washing machine. I tend to wash most of the clothes on the whites setting or the stainwash setting, I usually do not see suds in those washes. However, I always see suds at the end of the quick wash, usually do another rinse if I am using that setting.
You will also see a difference with suds depending on if you use HE detergent or not. 
I use much less detergent than I used too, and you may see more suds to beging with because of the amount of soap still in the laundry. I know I washed a few loads of blankets and towels without any soap to begin with and still got suds out the first few times they were washed.
Rea


----------



## Callieslamb

I'd call the service people and have them come and look at it. If they just bought it, it is under warranty.


----------



## meanwhile

Thank you everyone - it is not the amount of soap! We use the special type they told us to buy and we do not use much of it. The problem is ME! I am used to the top loaders that use a whole tank of water and I just cannot get it in my head that the machine makes the decision about how much water to use! I want to be the one who decides! I wanted to find a way to put more water in there when I want to do so! But - so far the machine is winning. 

I might try wetting them first and see if that changes anything.....in my spare time.....it is silly for me to be wrestling with a washing machine.......

Thank you everyone


----------



## Maura

I have a Frigidair. I was having a problem with the water level until someone on this forum turned me on to the presoak cycle. With kids clothes especially, you want to run them first through the prewash. At the end of this cycle the machine does not spin out as much water as on the regular cycle, so the clothes will be prewet when you start the regular cycle. This means extra water already in the clothes, but also extra weight.


----------



## Ryanne

meanwhile said:


> Thank you everyone - it is not the amount of soap! We use the special type they told us to buy and we do not use much of it. The problem is ME! I am used to the top loaders that use a whole tank of water and I just cannot get it in my head that the machine makes the decision about how much water to use! I want to be the one who decides! I wanted to find a way to put more water in there when I want to do so! But - so far the machine is winning.
> 
> I might try wetting them first and see if that changes anything.....in my spare time.....it is silly for me to be wrestling with a washing machine.......
> 
> Thank you everyone


I feel your frustration! I'm thinking the people who are perfectly pleased with this low-water washing idea...don't have many CHILDREN our PETS?!? Or...maybe you and I are just a tad OCD, lol. Either way...I want my laundry to agitate while SUBMERGED in water! So glad you posted this question. I think we may have the answer finally...in the presoak idea below. YAY!


----------



## Ryanne

Maura said:


> I have a Frigidair. I was having a problem with the water level until someone on this forum turned me on to the presoak cycle. With kids clothes especially, you want to run them first through the prewash. At the end of this cycle the machine does not spin out as much water as on the regular cycle, so the clothes will be prewet when you start the regular cycle. This means extra water already in the clothes, but also extra weight.


THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## Grandmotherbear

Years ago I had an extremely water=efficient Equator FL combo all in one washer-dryer. It was SO water efficient the red clay wasn't getting washed out of my socks. I finally was reduced to pre wetting sox and underwear to get them clean. The motherboard on the Equator finally exploded one day. The all in one Edgestar unit that replaced it used a little more water and worked well for about 12 years. The Splendide that replaced tHAt a few months back is almost as water efficient as the equator unit was. When I had a bad bout with spaghetti sauce a couple weekends ago I presoaked that blouse..


----------



## mnn2501

Most appliance stores sell used but reconditioned appliances. I'd get an older one before the government stuck their nose into my wash. You and I both want to control the amount of water. There is a difference in how dirty an office workers clothes get and how dirty a farmers clothes get. The new washers probably (possibly?) work fine for an office workers clothes.


----------



## Wolf mom

Now you all know why I got a cheap top load washer. Although to get a full tub of water, I did find that I had to put it on "Super" for the load size while switching to the power rinse (that says to use with fabric softener)....Hate appliances that think for me!

BTW: if you look into it, the "energy saving" on front load washers is using less hot water. The washer itself, isn't using less energy.


----------



## Lisa in WA

Wolf mom said:


> Now you all know why I got a cheap top load washer. Although to get a full tub of water, I did find that I had to put it on "Super" for the load size while switching to the power rinse (that says to use with fabric softener)....Hate appliances that think for me!
> 
> BTW: if you look into it, the "energy saving" on front load washers is using less hot water. The washer itself, isn't using less energy.


Energy Star shows the energy usage in front loaders vs. top loaders. It's significantly lower in frontloaders. If you use a dryer after washing, even more so, since frontloaders spin laundry much dryer than top loaders do.

Living off grid for so long we chose the most energy efficient set we could at the time and it did take a little getting used to...not seeing water sloshing around. But even though we too lived on a farm, with children, and all the dirty clothes that implies...the front loaders get our laundry sparkling clean with less detergent, less water and they are much kinder to the clothing. and you can put more in a load in a front loader than in a top loader and that cuts down on energy usage as well.

I've bought other laundry sets since then and always get front loaders.


----------



## AmericanStand

Interesting to see this thread jump 8 years and seem current.


----------

